# Looking for a Place to Hunt



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

I love to hunt. Unfortunately, I don't know anyone that really owns any property. I am willing to help the land owner any way possible in exchange for a permission slip to hunt their property. One landowners I knew had a rule, to leave the land cleaner than you found it, this is one rule I like to live by. I am respectful to the land owners every wish. I mostly bow hunt. Only like to hunt does for the meat but wouldn't pass up a trophy. I live in Frazeysburg (Muskingum county), would like to stay fairly close to this area. If anyone would like to talk to me please feel free PM me. Thank You, Wally


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know it is always nice to have that private land setup but I thought it was worth mentioning that you are close to some nice public land around you. I have hunted some of these public lands and although we did not typically see quite as many deer as our private land setups we still did pretty well. The first one that comes to mind is the Woodbury Wildlife Area which lies mostly in Coshocton county. It is a very large area and has plenty of deer. I would not want to hunt gun seasons in there personally but I found it a good place for bow hunting. There are major wooded areas and the bowhunting options are great.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

What BKR said!!
You have to be kidding me. Really. Seriously!!
You live in one of the best places in the state to hunt. i agree with BKR, Woodbury is awesome and has some of the largest bucks I have ever seen. Living within a stones throw allows you to drive the roads in the evening. I can't imagine the deer you would see driving those roads right now. Second, try getting a topo map of the area and get out on foot. AS a matter of fact, take your fishing pole!!! I wish I lived in Frazeyburg, I would know every nook and cranny of that place. 
Seriously, before you look for private land I would look at woodbury, even though it's public, it is an awesome place to hunt.

ski


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Guys! I had been looking at Woodbury on the DNR page but noticed Tri Valley which is closer. Has anyone hunted this area?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Go out now and stop at as many farms and wooded properties as you can and speak with the owners. Don't wear camo .Go looking neat and clean. You'll make a better impression that way. My buddy and I used to do this every (SUMMER) until we got permission. We hunted one man's proerty for several years in Noble County until we bought a place of our own in Guernsey County. We always obeyed his rules and kept the place where we hunted clean. After the season we would go back and visit him and take a large fruit basket and a thank you card to give he and his family. He appreciated this and let us hunt each year until we bought our place. Don't wait until the season opens !!


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

> I had been looking at Woodbury on the DNR page but noticed Tri Valley which is closer. Has anyone hunted this area?


I hunt a freinds property now, but I hunted woodbury a couple of years. I liked the northwest section best. I was going to research Tri-valley because it was newer and nobody seemed to know about it. I figured it got less pressure. The map I downloaded said be careful because all the areas wern't marked well. I would be suprised if you didn't find some good hunting there.


----------



## FishlessAgain (Apr 10, 2004)

You can contact your District DNR office they have a list of land owners that are looking for pepole to hunt their land. 
There is a form for you to fill out and they print a list.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

My recent experience - I hunted the same farm for years (close freind) and never worried about having a place. My buddy sold the farm and got out of farming and I found myself with no place to hunt and no answers last year.

I got on the Greene & Clark County websites and used the GIS system to find the owners of good looking parcels. I got a map and made a list with owners info. For 3 months I would make a stop at someplace after work each night and talk with the owners. I ran into all sorts (it is the public) - I got ran off & cursed at before I could even get started by a couple folks, but most would at least talk with you. I was dressed professionally and I would offer one of my business cards - for assuarance I was who I said I was and that I wasn't up to no good, if for nothing else. 

After several weeks, I found myself getting better at my approach and more at ease. I was actually very surprised by a couple of folks whom turned me down, as I was certain I had "connected". I would only ask for bow hunting permission and I would hand them a copy of the state's permission for hunting which has all the rules the hunter agrees to abide by. I would make sure they knew I would abide by the state's rules along with any additional rules they wanted me to follow.

I talked with over 30 landowners by October 1 and no dice!!! I kept at it and finally found a small place. It was already November before I secured permission, but I had a good remainder of the year. 

Over this summer, I have continued my efforts and I have actually secured written permission for 4 different locations that total just over 1,000 acres  1 of these farms has not been hunted for 15 years - it just goes to show you never know what you may find.

Sorry to be so long, but I wanted to share some first-hand success. I'd use the GIS and knock on some doors. Be yourself and try to get a good conversation going so that they get to know you a little bit. Tell them about yourself - what you do, where you live, etc.. Do not just come out and ask if you can hunt - this will get you no where fast.

PS - You have several tree farms near you (check the phone book); I've always had good luck getting bow hunting permission from tree farms.


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks again guys... I've been going around, no luck yet, but not stressed about it. Hey Fish N Fool, I use to live Xenia, always would see big deer your way. We owned a bar there before I got into hunting, man I wish I hunted then... All the people I knew back then. I have a great place to go in Lancaster area, always stay in good contact with the land owner, but I don't want to run into a guy(ex-friend) that hunts there.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

wallygator where do you live?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I hunted tri-valley for a couple years 4 years ago and it was great hunting!!! then the amish moved in and well it took a hit pretty hard from them... they can shoot some deer! but I was there last weekend just shooting some squirrels... my cousin did see a decent buck and a doe but I still didn't see the sign that I had when I first started hunting there! rabbit hunt woodbury... tough land to hunt but find you funnels to the feeding areas from bedding and you are golden... lots of highwalls and stripped mines!


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

There is also a little "hidden gem" if you look into Muskingum watershed area surrounding Walhounding. East of the intersection of sr 62 and 36. 

Take sr 60 to Warsaw,..sr 36 west several miles to sr715 up and over mowhawk damn area. Pretty much all the land on the north and south of the walhounding river all the way west up 715 past where the mohician and kokosing rivers meet. 

You can get a map of the hunting areas at the office there at the damn area.

I grew up in that area. It gets crazy during gun season, but there is great access and great bow hunting.

woodburry is also very good!!

PR.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

We were going to hunt some of that ground last year that Pure River mentioned but did not. I have not gotten in to the turkey hunting but my buddies do and I believe they hunted some of that last year. I have never been able to get the map because I never get down there when there is someone at the office at the dam.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I actually called them and they sent me a large packet with maps ect free in the mail. I was amazed how nice the maps were. 

I lived close to there most all my life and was just curious for sh**s and giggles where the boundries were. 

We have taken several turkey off of that area. There is this little "secret" oil well road that leads to a well located on the state property that allows you to come in from the back and get on top of the ridges where the birds roost out on the points. Its a pretty good spot later on in the season after all the yahoos leave. 

We have also taken many birds there on the youth turkey hunts. A good place to get a bird for a kid and not burn out your other spots before you get a chance to hunt.

My grandmother was actually born in a little hut located up one of the hollows. The foundation is still there. Her and my grandfather are both burreid at Riley Chapel Baptist church located just west on sr715 from Wallhounding.

Great stretch of road for a motorcycle ride!! I stop and see them every time I get back to the area. 
I live in Delaware now..and really miss the area. Its beautiful.

ps...word of adivce for a good day scouting the property...TAKE YOUR FISHING GEAR!! LOL.. kokosing runs through there!! smallie city 

PR


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been out to Tri Valley quite a few times lately... Nice place... Tons of deer tracks all around. I've seen turkey, rabbit, dove, doe and one pretty nice 8pnt buck. I'm going to give it a go. I think it will be pretty hard to hunt. We shall see.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Ya got a stand on my farm and a few deer walking around with your name on them.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

BigCheesie I have to say after reading hundreds of post on here that you are a very giving individual. You always offer up trips, hunts,advice etc.to those less fortunate. For that I give you the OGF sportsman of the year award!


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks BC... I hope you know I can't wait to help you on the DVD. Hope you will let me behind the camera and tape you taking the shot. Thanks again to putting onto huntohio.net enjoying the guys over there.


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

wallygator i do not know how close you are to avondale wilf life area but it is full of deer we hunt there every year we bow we take a week and bow hunt and then we go down there in gun season. there is alot of land and not that many people that hunt there during gun season. i will be making a trip down there in 2 weeks to do some more looking around i could show you some real good spots there


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey FishHunter24... Thanks for the offer. Its only 35-40 mins from the house. Drop me a line when you plan on heading that way. Always enjoy getting into the woods.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Squid Thanks man. What is funny is that believe it or not, I can't seem to get guys out into some decent hunting. lol I'll keep trying though, I just love to hunt and think everyone needs to at least get a good taste of it. Ya know lol


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

I hear ya, BC. Lookin' forward to at least swappin' some lies an' stuff.


----------

